# Down With the Mini Lathe



## Troutsqueezer (Dec 22, 2010)

It doesn't take long for my back to start aching when I am using the mini lathe. It is at bench height and because my eyes ain't what they used to be, I have to lean in to get a good look at things (good thing I cut off my hippie hair years ago). So I've been thinkin' about it some. Earlier this year, I bought a new office desk chair to replace the executive-type chair I've had for a few years in the computer room. The outgoing chair was still in good shape and I hated to get rid of it so I moved it into my workshop and put it in front of my mini mill and working bench. Lo and behold, that was the best move I've made in a long time because it put me at just the right height for milling without straining my back. The work is at eye level now and my butt feels better resting on that soft chair than it did on the stool I was using. Additionally, I can lean back, kick the feet up onto the bench in between milling passes, listen to the music and ponder my next move. It's made my shop a very comfortable place to be. *beer*

Which brings me to the lathe. Most times I can't even sit on my tall bar stool when turning a part because the tool rest blocks my view of the action so I need to stand up and bend over to see. Not a good thing. What if I built a 24" high stand for the lathe so I could see over the tool rest while seated in my executive office chair? Anyone tried this setup? I can see it now...a low rider lathe...Barry White on the stereo....slow jammin' the brass..... (too much Jimmy Fallon).


----------



## George_Race (Dec 22, 2010)

I have my Mini Lathe on a low bench as well. The old eyes are not as good as they used to be. I bought one of those Florescent lights on flexible arms with a 5 inch magnifying glass. Clamped it to the bench top and put the lighted lens above the lathe. Boy, can I ever see what the tool is doing now!

Simple idea, and it puts all the light in the right place to see what is going on. I think the lens is a 1.5 magnification and has a relatively long working distance, about 6 to 8 inches. It also acts as a chip shield as you are looking closely at the cutting bit in action.

Happy Holidays to you and yours,
George


----------



## Captain Jerry (Dec 22, 2010)

I try to do everything sitting down these days. Well, there is one thing I do standing up like a big boy.

My wife found me a height adjustable office type chair with a one piece press formed plywood seat that is great for the shop (swarf proof). My 9x20 lathe on the factory stand is about the right height. I may stand up at times during setup but mostly I am sitting. The mill is on a slightly higher bench but I don't have to see over anything. Its just a swivel away across from the lathe. 

Jerry


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 22, 2010)

This is the light stand I use. Like George said...quite handy to see with and protect the eyes.







If you get one, you should consider mounting a clear piece of plastic over the lens and light. The lens itself cleans up pretty good, but splashed oil may/will reduce the translucency of the plastic over the light.

Before building yourself a short bench, mock one up and sit over if for a while. That way you'll get the dimensions right and you'll see if it's really helpful. Everybody's back is different.

(The cord on the floor is the power cord to the camera I'm holding.)
(The vise is just sitting on the mill table - I had just finished cleaning it.)


----------



## JackG (Dec 22, 2010)

I use a magnifying head visor with a lens that allows me to stand at a normal distance and yet see as if I were a foot or so away from the tool. Works great for me, and it keeps me a safe distance away from the work.

Jack


----------



## kendo (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh! Heck Zee
         Just turned one them down i was offered for free, could kick
         myself now.

                      Ken


----------



## Majorstrain (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Trout,
This is a bit of an off beat suggestion but I'll lay it out anyway. :noidea:

How would you go mounting the lathe on an angle of say 30° or even 45° so that the cross slide slopes down towards you.
The handles would probably be at a more natural angle when sitting and you should be able to see over the tool post a lot better. The spindle could almost be at eye height if you used and angle of 45°.
It would need some sturdy brackets and you would have to ensure that you didn't put a twist in the bed, but no more than usual. The lathe won't know its tilted over towards you. Heck it wouldn't know if you mounted it to the ceiling, th_wtf1 but you'd have a hell of a time keeping hot chips out of your hair. ;D

I'll get back in my box now.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, thanks guys. I'm glad I asked. I think I will get one of those flourescent magnifiers. Lighting and angles and such have always been a hassle for me. Sounds like this is the answer. 

Phil, that is a fairly radical suggestion and it crossed my mind. It may cross again, I'll play it by ear. Meantime I'll try lowering the bench and getting a nice mag light. I've got some allowance to spend so might as well spend it on this. Yes, SWMBO has me on a strict allowance (most of the time).


----------



## Ned Ludd (Dec 22, 2010)

Dammit, Phil beat me to it. So I'll second his idea instead. 
On the subject of strange ways to sit at a lathe, you should see how some chaps use their Watch Makers lathes.
Ned


----------



## Ken I (Dec 23, 2010)

Zeep's comments on a protective shield for those iluminated magnifiers is a good one.

I was using mine to desolder some components and the handle end of the solder sucker imploded the tube.

Silly boy - I've done it twice.

I also use headband magnifiers - I keep two above my lathe of different magnifications.

I work at my lathe standing up but I must admit I've thought about tilting the lathe towards me - seems somehow "wrong" but I would be interested to hear if anyone tries it.

Ken


----------



## George_Race (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't know about your area, but if you are going to buy a magnifying light try your local "OfficeMax" store. That is where I have gotten a couple of them for my shop and they seem to have the best price in the area. Their light has the transformer inline with the cord, makes the head of the light a bit lighter to move and stays in place better than the ones that have the transformer on the light assembly itself.

A close second is Harbor Freight, they also have a version of the light.

Happy Holidays,
George


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Dec 25, 2010)

Majorstrain  said:
			
		

> How would you go mounting the lathe on an angle of say 30° or even 45° so that the cross slide slopes down towards you.


 I think you're on to something there Phil. Especially for the smaller lathes. Why not build a sturdy hinged mount with adjustable struts so you could adjust the position of the lathe to suit your personal needs. It'd have to be sturdily built with snug-fitting delrin or bronze bushings & steel pins to eliminate the slop/vibration. It'd only work on lathes that have sealed spindle bearings with no oil in the headstock. A side benefit would be better swarf control.

Of course, you couldn't pile up tools & stuff on top of the headstock though! ;D


----------



## PhillyVa (Dec 25, 2010)

They have tilted wood lathes for people who can't stand for long periods or not at all. Follow the link...

http://www.vicmarc.com/default.asp?contentID=718

Merry Christmas

Philly


----------



## Foozer (Dec 25, 2010)

Only thing I like about sitting on a shop stool when using the lathe is, sure makes doing the "Shake off the hot chip" dance less intense.

Current lathe height for me is the cutting tool is at elbow height when sitting on the stool. Good for the body, the eyes on the other hand would prefer the dining room table to elbow relationship, soon to be followed by the bride bring in the pine box 

Robert


----------



## MachineTom (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's a shot of the Myford, the bench is 24" height the C/L spindle is 29", my seat is 22". Aside from getting chips in the chair, its good, but maybe lifted another 3" would be better.


----------



## New_Guy (Dec 27, 2010)

never turned sitting down but it sure looks like the way to do it if you have a small lathe 

http://www.lathes.co.uk/hercus/img21.gif

http://www.lathes.co.uk/hercus/img0.gif


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I see a new bench project coming up this weekend. I'll take a pic. 

New Guy, How would you like to work in that shop 8 hours a day? I don't see any swarf on the floor despite the army of machinists obviously working hard. Hey, come to think of it, I have days like that. :big:


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 27, 2010)

MachineTom  said:
			
		

> Here's a shot of the Myford, the bench is 24" height the C/L spindle is 29", my seat is 22". Aside from getting chips in the chair, its good, but maybe lifted another 3" would be better.



Tom, what is that benchtop made of - concrete? Granite?


----------



## MachineTom (Dec 27, 2010)

Thats good old NH granite, my brother had a piece left over from a wall project. I used to have a large sanding disk glued to it from dressing crankcase halves. Now it stiffens up the Myford.


----------



## RMS (Dec 27, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies guys. I see a new bench project coming up this weekend. I'll take a pic.
> 
> New Guy, How would you like to work in that shop 8 hours a day? I don't see any swarf on the floor despite the army of machinists obviously working hard. Hey, come to think of it, I have days like that. :big:



I was glad to see your post about this; I been thinking about testing a new short bench myself for my new Taig mill and using a chair also. The final bench top height would depend on the height of the z axis crank. But currently all the tops of my benches are 37" designed for my height 5'8" so I could work with a more upright body position, basically my hip can rest against the top edge that is 1.5" thick. This design came from my days as a metal layout fabricator where lower benches would make me hunch over but were too tall for chairs, (boss would not allow chairs unless on a strict 10 min break). My mini lathe and table top drill press are mounted at this height now, and its not too bad, but I am starting to think I would rather sit now. ;D

Rob


----------



## New_Guy (Dec 29, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> New Guy, How would you like to work in that shop 8 hours a day? I don't see any swarf on the floor despite the army of machinists obviously working hard. Hey, come to think of it, I have days like that. :big:



looks better than nursing a CNC looks way better than my usual day job it would be great to have some chairs. those photos are supposedly of Mr Hurcus and other big wigs at the Hercus factory in WA 

i wonder how hard it would be to take some of those old tractor seats the really old type and make them into chairs i think the old treadle powered barns lathes had them


----------

